
Three Quiet Brothers on Long Island, All of Them Related to Hitler (2006) - Anon84
https://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/24/nyregion/three-quiet-brothers-on-long-island-all-of-them-related-to-hitler.html#
======
vonseel
_As for Louis, before he closed his door to the visitor, he was asked if he
was concerned about the new play turning the media spotlight on them, and
said: "Don't worry, we're used to it. You people knock on our door every week
asking us about this._

Exactly, leave them alone! There’s not really anything interesting about this
left to say.

~~~
rococode
I really hate this kind of "journalism". There's nothing newsworthy about this
other than the fact that they exist. Obviously, these guys aren't proud of
their family background since they say they don't want to discuss their
family. I think it's even safe to assume that they have tried to avoid letting
people know about this. Then this journalist comes around and starts asking
everyone they can find what they know about these guys and telling them
they're related to Hitler. They even go around asking random neighbors about
this:

 _Gayle and Ronald Perry, who rented the small house next door in Patchogue
for five years, and Kathy Jenner, who lived across the street, had no idea of
the family 's background._

So distasteful. These guys have done nothing wrong; heck, Hitler apparently
didn't even like their dad. Just leave them alone, they're normal dudes trying
to make a living.

~~~
rhacker
Kinda have to agree. It would be an entirely different thing if they were
practicing nazi salutes and shit. But they're not. And this is only a story to
make someone money for their suffering. Since it's already made the round in
2006, why don't we let it be and drop it off HN and flag this story.

------
zaphirplane
What ? 3 brothers related to a person what incredible odds !

------
Edmond
that story is from 2006.

------
jpmoral
I don't get the 'all' part. If they're brothers then one being related means
they'd all be related.

~~~
neonate
Maybe the point is not that they were all brothers, but that they were all
quiet.

